# Medical Adviser



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone..

Has anyone had any surprises when they met with the medical adviser or should any medical history be in the CPR?


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Might not be surprises as such but medical advisor may be able to give other info or potential outcomes. 

its hard to describe the value they can add without giving too much away. For us we got heaps of info and anecdotal too. We got details that were noted on BMs antenatal notes etc so we understood the times she was in better care and times when she wasn't and so we know the impact this may have on our LO in future.

HTH x


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Gertir


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We found out things about BM's medical history that could impact on our daughter later on that was not on the CPR but good for us to know.


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi RSM

We spoke to medical adviser on the telephone a week before MP, didn't seem anything to be concerned about, although she said she hadn't seen all paperwork and we had asked some questions which she said if there were any concerns she would contact us before MP.  She came to see us literally 2 minutes before we were due to "appear" before the panel and told us something quite significant about BF medical history, which had not been mentioned in any paperwork we had seen.  We were too stunned to ask why this had only come to light at this point, as BF was on the scene and it was known that one of his previous children had died, no mention of this condition and we still don't know if they knew the child had died from this condition!
It's very hard to question something you know nothing about, but we were not prepared to postpone MP at that point, as we saw him as ours at that point.  We've obviously since found out more about this ourselves and we will talk to LO when he's older as he maybe a carrier, so his future children maybe affected. 
We may ask our SW when they became aware of this, but to be honest, we do wonder if there's any point, our LO is home and playing with books as I type.
I think we just assumed that we would be told everything so that we had time to digest and understand, so the only thing I would say is, don't assume you will be told everything, ask if there's anything else you should know, which isn't mentioned in any paperwork you've seen.
MC xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes , 2 weeks before mp, at our MA meeting we were unexpectedly told that wee man hadn't had all his bloods tested and given the history of many BF with drug abuse the medical adviser thought it was significant enough to delay procedures. 

this could not happen without BM permission and she was no-where to be found. We were asked if we still wanted to proceed as we would need to apply to the European court of human rights as if any came back positive, BM would also be positive and we would know more about her than she would. We were devasted as this could take upto a year to be resolved. 'Amazingly' the bf were "found" the next day!!!!!!!! And permission was given. MP was still delayed by 2 months though.

Flash x


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

The only surprise was that she was the rudest person ive ever met!!


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your replies. 

I'm more nervous meeting the MA than I was about the initial link meeting !!

LO has reached all milestones and there is nothing in his CPR about any medical conditions re him or BM - I'm not sure if all his immunisations are up to date - it didn't say so will definitely ask. I'm assuming if heaven forbid there was any condition such as Hepatitis or HIV this would be mentioned....what a minefield


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadly we learnt the hard way...assume nothing! 
We specifically asked this during our link meeting and we were assured that all tests had been done and he was clear. Turned out none had been and it was only when we double checked with the MA that she became aware of it. 
You are right....what a mine field xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

The la our children were under had two and we saw the one that hasn't done our children's medicals so she'd never met the girls and wasn't the person who'd liked at bf records etc which made it a bit pointless due to my background work wise I was very aware of the risks connected to my children's history.  However their sw was present too and when ma was explaining risk she said twice there's no actual diagnosis of X or Y in immediate bf.  So implications are z and sw said there is sibling has x and bm y. This information wasn't in cpr or information The person talking to us had been given.  It didn't change our wanting to go ahead but it was a big shock and I didn't get why it hasn't been told to us before.  Also without sw we would have been given false information.  If I had my time again I'd insist on seeing the Dr that had assessed my children it never occurred to me I'd meet anyone else.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We had a meeting with a MA as BM had a diagnosis of Microcehpaly. MA was very friendly and helpful. Unfortunately PO for LO was not granted but SW is hopeful it will be at end of Jan after BM has been reassessed!


----------

